# Opticom Traffic Light Control System



## Christopher (Oct 21, 2002)

Has anyone come across other agencies in their communities with these devices mounted on their vehicles? I saw a tow truck with it mounted on the lightbar and was wondering if it was legal. I don't believe that it is. If I was to whack someone for it, would I just write it under Improper After Market Equip, or is there something more severe.

inch:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I think a neighboring town has a towing company using them. Surprisingly enough the local pd does not seem to care.

Anyway, I posted this in 2003 and have not heard squat about it since.

AN ACT RELATIVE TO THE USE OF TRAFFIC SIGNAL CONTROL DEVICES.

Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in General Court assembled, and by the authority of the same, as follows:

Chapter 89 of the General Laws, as appearing in the 2000 Official Edition, is hereby amended by inserting after section 7B the following section:—
SECTION 7C. No person driving or riding as a passenger in a motor vehicle shall use, activate, operate or employ any electronic or optical device, including a priority control system emitter, to change, control, alter or otherwise influence a traffic signal regulating traffic at an intersection; provided, that this section shall not apply to persons in fire apparatus while going to a fire or responding to an alarm, or persons in a vehicle of a police or recognized protective department or persons in an ambulance, in an emergency and while in performance of a public duty or while transporting a sick or injured person to a hospital or other destination where professional medical services are available. Violation of any provision of this section shall be punished by a fine of not more than $250.


----------

